# Vereinfachte for Schleife



## lo (20. Mrz 2015)

Hi,

Ich habe eine Frage zur Vereinfachten For Schleife. 
Ich verstehe nicht, was der Doppelpunkt in der Initialisierung der Schleife bewirkt.

Den entsprechenden Programm Code habe ich im Anhang hinzugefügt.


----------



## thet1983 (20. Mrz 2015)

schon mal getestet?
macht das gleich wie 

```
for(int i = 0; i< z.lenght; i++){
    for(....){....
```
nur kürzer geschieben...

z ist ein int array
in der ersten for schleife schreibst du alle werte in das neu erzeugte y array
in der zweiten for schleife schreibst du alle werte in x und gibst mit sys.out alle werte aus

edit:
 die x var. muss jedoch vom selben datentyp wie das array sein!


```
package test;

public class ForSchleife {

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        int [][] z = {{1,8,3},{2,7,8},{3,9,4}};
        
        for(int[]y : z){
            for(int x : y){
                System.out.println(x);
            }
        }
    }
}
```
ausgabe = 1 8 3 2 7 8 3 9 4


----------



## Dompteur (20. Mrz 2015)

Das ganze nennt sich foreach-Schleife.
Hier eine kurze Erklärung : For- und ForEach Schleifen in Java - Kurz Erklärt anhand von Beispielen.


----------

